# Braehead??



## chapin (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello everyone. I met a Braehead WGSD a few years back and decided my next dog would come from them. I was wondering if anyone knew if Braehead was still breeding? I emailed them but have just not heard back and am getting antsy. 

Any others breeders you all would recommend that are producing dogs with such solid temperament and with working lines/ tracking/ herding/ obedience titles??? I am not necessarily determined to have a WGSD, but I have had 2 and they were the most amazing dogs I have ever known - aside from maybe the one Braehead dog I met  Color really doesn't mean anything to me. So, I am open to suggestions! (Though I'm so hoping that Braehead is still breeding!).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Braehead White Shepherds

I can't find much after 2010 for updates so they may have taken a break from breeding. Beautiful dogs.

Just keep clicking and wandering around the forum, there are quite a few people looking for breeders so recommendations abound. Plus if you are following a thread and seem to like a particular dog, many of us have our dogs and their registered names in our signatures so you can do some follow up and research that way.

Good luck!


----------



## chapin (Dec 24, 2014)

I saw that too and found that there were people still adopting from them in 2013 (from a search in this forum) so I was just hoping someone would see the post and know the answer. It's okay. I'm actively PM-ing others for suggestions. Thank you for the response though! It was getting lonely, lol


----------

